# Storing Herbs



## Nowell3 (Oct 23, 2008)

How can I dry and store garden herbs at the end of the summer for next winter?


----------



## netandtim (Oct 8, 2008)

The round dehydrators that can be found at many big-box stores do a great job (and can be used for drying many other things - fruit, veggies, jerky, fruit leathers, etc, etc).

Depending on the herb, you can sometimes harvest fresh, tie together by the stems and hang in warm, dry place (attic) until dried.

For storing, mason jars or any other container you can seal up is great. Store in cool, dark place for longest storage.

Net


----------



## lisat (Oct 22, 2008)

It depends on the herb. Some store better in ice rather than drying to keep its flavor or healthful properties.
And some herbs like coriander/cilantro are both ways but with different flavors. I personally don't like it dried but love the fresh flavor so I freeze it in ice cubes to get the flavor I like. Of course if we are without electricity dried will have to do.


----------

